# Post an Improvisation!



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I have made a similar thread before on another forum and thought it would be even better to do so on a forum dedicated completely to music. So yeah, that's the idea. Just post a video or audio of yourself improvising on an instrument. It could be just you by yourself or you improvising over top of another person's work or even better a whole jam session. Just as long as it's improvised anything else goes. If enough people participate this could be a very cool thread, so please if you can then do so.

I've already posted most if not all my improvisations on one thread or another so you may have seen or heard these ones before, but if this thread takes off hopefully I'll have some new ones to post later on.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Ok come on guys, I didn't start this thread to showcase my sub-par violin abilities. I want to see your improvisations!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I will post something, just as soon as I get the recording aspect sorted.

I like the idea - I spend a long time improvising.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Just need to find some courage to do so 

you got some nice improvs though!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I might get in on this too, I've never improvised for anybody really.


----------



## Avengeil (Aug 16, 2011)

Me banging the piano (truthfully speaking) with a computer headphone mic from another room...






This one is actually one of the two that I have recorded but the only one uploaded... It's quite dated 17-8-11 but it's certainly still me...

I did a nice impro with a fellow flutist two days ago but sadly hadn't readthis thread. I'll see if I can persuade myself to do something up to date..


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

nice one Avengeil! i do like your theme  i'm just seeing opportunities, mixing that with some sweet electronics.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Awesome guys! I'm excited to hear them.

Definitely digging your post Avengeil, thanks for sharing. Hopefully you can get back up with that flutist at some point, that'd be great to hear.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

2 hard .


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Dooooo ittttttttttttt


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

As part of my church organist position, during the services there are "filler" times that need something other than silence, and there is no time to open a book and rummage through trying to find something to play quickly, so I improvise short pieces on the spot, totally unrehearsed. 

The music just flows from the heart and soul to my fingers (and feet) at the console. The instrument is the pipe organ (see avatar at left) in my church .. since this was played "live" and during a church service, there is background noise of people moving about.


----------

